# Is this DP?



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Feeling like nobody else's life is real, like your life is a fix, like nobody else exists, like your life is a VR game?

Even though other people go about daily life since I had my breakdown it seems like there life isn't real

Anybody else had this? It's not real just a feeling and makes me feel low I get it from time to time


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Anybody?

I'm sure this DP is different to how I experienced it a few years back?


----------



## solus (Mar 20, 2018)

I experienced this (solipsism) in DR. It's very lonely, but a deadly boring and unimaginative outlook! (Everything there is to say about the philosophy of solipsism could fit inside the margin of a one page book, with plenty of room to spare.)

In DP, I once wondered the opposite: whether everyone else was real and it was only I who no longer existed.



Phil10 said:


> Feeling like nobody else's life is real, like your life is a fix, like nobody else exists, like your life is a VR game?
> 
> Even though other people go about daily life since I had my breakdown it seems like there life isn't real
> 
> Anybody else had this? It's not real just a feeling and makes me feel low I get it from time to time


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

solus said:


> I experienced this (solipsism) in DR. It's very lonely, but a deadly boring and unimaginative outlook! (Everything there is to say about the philosophy of solipsism could fit inside the margin of a one page book, with plenty of room to spare.)
> 
> In DP, I once wondered the opposite: whether everyone else was real and it was only I who no longer existed.


Yes it's horrible outlook. Do a lot of people suffer it with DP?

Sometimes I suffer it when my anxiety appears low but have a lot on my mind.

How did you get over it?


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Anybody?

Also anybody keep questioning meaning of life ect ?


----------



## solus (Mar 20, 2018)

People with DP (especially the introverts and the philosophically-minded) are very susceptible to existential anxieties like that.

You don't have to do anything to get over it. Your faith in the reality of other people will reassert itself.

DP/DR strips things of meaning and gives your mind a lot of freedom to interpret familiar things in a new way. The anxiety that is usually present with DP/DR (or obsessive thinking) conjures up your worst fears and projects them automatically. The experience is overwhelming because it seems real: you're not holding these ideas at the comfortable distance of your intellect like an academic philosopher.

The doubt that leads to these kinds of thoughts invalidates itself by presupposing certainties (as Wittgenstein observed)! They lose all their power when you're busy living.



Phil10 said:


> Yes it's horrible outlook. Do a lot of people suffer it with DP?
> 
> Sometimes I suffer it when my anxiety appears low but have a lot on my mind.
> 
> How did you get over it?


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

I've felt a sense of unreality like for a few days but I've just moved house

But past week or two I've just experienced solipsism for first time. Before this I also had a feeling where I became obessed with what I would do next or what my mind would think and also my life being a fix or fate ect.

The DP was so bad when I first moved house 5 weeks ago I was unable to go to a concert.

But at the moment I feel a lot of this solipsism like nobody else exists or nobody else is living a life

It's a horrible feeling but all goes back to feeling detcached. Watching the news sometimes helps bring some realism back. I mean 
It wouldn't make much sense for a big world to be all solipsism it's a bit of a shallow thought.

But I guess big life events like moving home can trigger this? I already have bad ocd and anxiety and sometimes panic attacks..


----------



## solus (Mar 20, 2018)

Phil10 said:


> I've felt a sense of unreality like for a few days but I've just moved house
> 
> But past week or two I've just experienced solipsism for first time. Before this I also had a feeling where I became obessed with what I would do next or what my mind would think and also my life being a fix or fate ect.
> 
> ...


Within a couple of weeks, you'll have moved on from solipsism and be obsessed with something else (hopefully nothing).

I watched the news a lot during dp/dr to bring the realism back and it helped (despite the negativity and depressing stories).

Big life events are definitely triggers if you're susceptible.


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

So will this feeling that nothing is real pass?


----------



## TiredAndExhausted (May 2, 2018)

it's a pretty classical DP/DR symptom, actually.. it's your mind way to keep bothering you with this kind of shit, making you feel is "different" but it's Always the same thing


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

TiredAndExhausted said:


> it's a pretty classical DP/DR symptom, actually.. it's your mind way to keep bothering you with this kind of shit, making you feel is "different" but it's Always the same thing


Is it normal with DP to question meaning of life like why am I here why is everybody else aswell as feeling nobody else is real?

What's the best way to challenge these thoughts?


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Also anybody feel life is strange or emotionally numb or like life is a cartoon or tapped in life?


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

And will the feeling nobody else is real pass?


----------



## TiredAndExhausted (May 2, 2018)

that's depersonalization/derealization, basically


----------



## solus (Mar 20, 2018)

Phil10 said:


> Is it normal with DP to question meaning of life like why am I here why is everybody else aswell as feeling nobody else is real?
> 
> What's the best way to challenge these thoughts?


It's normal and those feelings totally pass. Even if you tried to hold onto them you wouldn't be able to!

I have written in many posts on this subject since I faced many of the same questions in DP/DR. (Read the threads without trigger warnings. ;-) )

One way to challenge them is to realize that in many cases you're probably asking nonsensical or confused questions. ("Whereof one cannot speak, thereof one must be silent.")


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Can anybody give me any tips?

The solipsism went away for a bit but it's come back past while sometimes it's at the back of my mind nobody being real. It feels real to
Me that nobody else exists just me and they are here because I am how can I improve this symptom?


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Anybody?


----------



## lovelystarkid (Dec 14, 2013)

It really sucks and I'm sorry you have to go through this. When I was feeling that nobody else was real, I remember telling myself "this is depersonalization. this is mental illness. this feeling will pass" because these symptoms have went away before, you have felt like others are real before, and odds are you will again. It's really scary in the moment and it can feel so isolating, maybe you could try grounding techniques. List the names of the people important to you, describe them, things like that can help. Also focusing on sensations around you can help, such as thinking "i can feel grass underneath my hand, it's green and it is moving with the wind" really simple things can help get you out of your head. If this doesn't work right away don't worry, remind yourself this is temporary, and that no matter how much your brain tries to tell you that the world isn't real, it is mental illness.

I have felt all of these things before too, so have a lot of people on this forum. It is a common symptom of dissociation. I hope the advice gives you some reassurance at least, I know how scary and hopeless it can feel, but remind yourself the sensations are temporary, even if they last a little while. That's what gave me the most hope


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

How long will it take to pass?

I've become obsessed with life, questioning existane and the thoughts that nobody is real and my life only exists in my mind will it get better rather than feeling this way all the time?

It went away and came back..


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

I was told the Solipsism thing would vanish in weeks but I've had this months like when I look at the country side I believe it's like a movie and only appearing as I pass by. I read people say Solipsism is the worst thing to have with anxiety it's horrible but from what I have seen it's not as common as health anxieties.

It makes me feel disconnected to life and I fear never feeling emotion again?


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Ive been dealing with solipsism and super disturbing existential thoughts for about 3 months now off and on and i can say for sure it gets easier to deal with each time it comes back. In fact mines just about gone now and im more worried about over things now.
There is no real time frame for when youll be better. Some people, it takes longer or a shorter amount of time.
I had the same issue looking at mountains that i live by, thinking its unreal, movie like, etc...
What i suggest:
Do stuff to distract yourself. Dwelling on these thoughts can throw you even deeper into the pit. Once you have a clear head, you can try confronting these thoughts and feelings at a different angle. Try avoiding the internet or at least the temptation to look your symptoms up. This made me even more anxious and eventually i even confused myself to a point i didnt even know if i was experiancing dp anymore, it was horrible.
Lean on your loved ones, tell them whats going on. Get support.
Try reading.
Try writing/journalling. This helped me alot. It allows you to get your thoughts on paper and organize them. This helps alot if your confused. You can also write down positive saying or mantras. I wrote stuff down like "ill get through this. Even if this is horrible, so what? Its going to pass eventually"
Remember, dp/dr is completely mental. If it went away and came back, that lets you know your capable of returning to normal. I was in what i thought was the deepest pit in existence, then i realized it was because i just thought myself into oblivion.
You will get better. Dont put a time limit on yourself, trust me, it makes you more stressed out. Let your brain figure itself out at its own pass, as scary as it is. I even have it still, to a degree but the existential thinking and solipsism is almost gone. It starts affecting you less with time.


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Emotion comes back too. Its hard tho. It takes a while to come back because your mind is on overdrive, preventing you to think about being emotional. I had to force myself to cry untill eventually i started crying for real.


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

It's hard because feeling nobody else exists is horrible I've had thoughts like maybe me or we are all controlled by aliens?

I googled videos and people believed they don't really die it's all a big video game.

Not sure it's got better this time round it's come back still feels bad. I just wish I knew evyebody was real I mean why would the world lie to me it all goes back to the meaning of life question.


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

I totally relate. I have been having a hard time the past few days. My outward appearence is fake, even through typing. I seem calm but this illness is very debilitating. Its hard to prove anyone else is accually real once you start thinking they arnt. And with the whole being controlled by aniens thing, i dont believe it after disproving it in my head but it did cross my mind before too and even if that was the case, just think "so what?" Cause even if that were true, it doesnt accually change reality and to us, this reality is all we have so we gotta try and enjoy it all we can right?
I still struggle with this too, you just gotta try having faith which again i struggle with too.


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

When I read aricles like this it makes me anxious

http﻿://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-3718312﻿/Is-reality-ILLUSION-Scientist-says-living-computer-simulation-controlled-evil-genius.html?ico=amp-comments-viewall#comments-3718312

﻿ Also I decided if time travel exists I can exist in different years either future or past so its confusing thinking this deep


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Then I read coninsedences that happen too and signs and it’s a big loop of worry there’s not even a medication you can take to get rid of these thoughts


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

The whole thing has left me disconnected from family and fear I can’t love, live or feel emotion as life seems an illusion or it’s just me living


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

And






These videos help me what is everybody's thoughts on them?


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

The thoughts get easier to deal with. Try not to give them attention. Also i avoid anything philosophical or anything existential just for that exact reason. Before i was like this, pondering the universe used to be thrilling but now it makes things worse. Try not to look the stuff up cause it makes u dwell on that stuff even more.


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Amethysteyes said:


> The thoughts get easier to deal with. Try not to give them attention. Also i avoid anything philosophical or anything existential just for that exact reason. Before i was like this, pondering the universe used to be thrilling but now it makes things worse. Try not to look the stuff up cause it makes u dwell on that stuff even more.


I fear going my whole life worrying about this until April I had never heard of Solipsism. The videos help as they disprove Solipsism where as some forums are telling me it's real and not helping.

I worry it won't get better I mean my mind gets bored and I worry about something else but it can come back and I have days of worrying


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Phil10 said:


> Is it normal with DP to question meaning of life like why am I here why is everybody else aswell as feeling nobody else is real?
> 
> What's the best way to challenge these thoughts?


Very normal...Nowdays if thoughts are in any way disturbing or upsetting (whether real or imaginary or confusing) I discard them as crap....I only entertain positive thinking patterns even if they are imaginary....Its much better than listening to the constant negative frightening bombardment of crap...

I dont allow myself to fear positive imaginary thinking anymore....And i banish ALL negative thinking whether I believe its real or imaginary....Probably sounds very like living in fantasy land but I much prefer living in a positive fantasy land than a negative frightening one...

Part of the problem with depersonalized thinking patterns is not knowing what to believe....So to me the answer is now simple..."Beileve ALL the positive stuff" and dont entertain ANY of the negative stuff....Confused indecisive thinking only creates more anxiety...Choose the positive side and stick with it...Thinking has to become black or white for a DP sufferer to learn how to cope....My advice is to constantly choose the positive white side and stay there no matter what...


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

The other thing to do is go by what you know deep down to be fact and not by how your feeling....Feelings are generally not factual...Again stick with the stuff you now to be factual in a positive sense....If you know something to fact in a negative sense dont be afraid to discard it...

This method of thinking has in my experience led me into being an all round more positive self confident person with alot less doubt in my mind...

I have found over the years that trying to sit on the fence with anxious thinking just fuelled it even more...Pick the positive side and stick with it whether you think its real or imaginary....Dont fear positve thinking or thoughts....Let them in...

DP sufferers will often not allow themselves to entertain fantastical positive thinking....Its a bad habit that fuels fear...


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Phil10 said:


> I fear going my whole life worrying about this until April I had never heard of Solipsism. The videos help as they disprove Solipsism where as some forums are telling me it's real and not helping.
> I worry it won't get better I mean my mind gets bored and I worry about something else but it can come back and I have days of worrying


I understand and relate to that same fear but you will get better, you just need to change the way your thinking about it all. Theres alot of things i never heard of like derealization and depersonalization, solipsism, etc untill i got dp/dr. Its normal to suddenly look these things up and find subjects never usually talked about. Just try not to entertain any of those negative thoughts. I am having my own troubles trying to dismiss them as well but when i do manage to stray away from them, i start feeling better and more normal.


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Getting a therapist/pshciatrist will help you learn to understand and process and change your current mental state as well.


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Would it help if I tell people my Solipsism trigger?

I moved house twice this year basically I missed out on my dream house and had to take my second choice so I wondered is it fate? Is it mean to happen planned out and I started searching the internet for answers?

My anxiety got bad when I moved into a rented house for a few weeks as I sold up and had to move so I had a 5 week wait for my new house.

So yes that was the trigger that worry my life is preplanned and I found all these other ideas ones like Solipsism which doesn't actually relate to a preplanned life that's adjustment bureau anybody seen that movie? So yes there's lots of ideas for example what happens when you die? Preplanned life, flat earth and solipsism. The other ideas I found like life being meaningless and other terms I never read much into as they don't seem relevant in my head.

So well it boils down to do we trust science, NASA, biology or evolution or some psychology idea someone thought up? My views on actual psychology are that it's not often correct for
Me sports psychology is very interesting but having seen phycologists when I was unwell with my breakdown they were curious to what happened to me and said I'm a fighter basically confused me to be honest they are too deep and interested in things I mean in ways they mess with your mind don't they? Total recall style.

Just wondering what other people think of my moving house trigger and any experiences of psychologists?

Also one thing I read and seen in videos people with solispsim don't believe in death and they think that's not real too.


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

It seems pretty understandable why moving triggered the solipsism. Mine was my father passing away (along with alot of other delusional thinking)
Honestly, what helped me disprove the solipsism thinking pattern was these thoughts that contradicted it.
"Im only thinking this now and suddenly, but before this, i thought normally" basically that this thought process is completely new. If it were the truth that i were the only thing to exist, wouldnt i have know that from the very start of my existence? I never used to think this way before so why should i believe it when so many things contradict it? One time my solipsism was so bad, i convinced myself i was the entire universe or god or something but then i realized, if i were that, wouldnt i be able to be in other peoples minds too? Not just one consciousness? Couldnt i have the power to enter anothers mind, espessially if they are just my imagination? You cant even predict other people most of the time (unless you know them pretty well)
Another thing i thought was "i cant predict anything that happens to me in life" basically, if i was the only consciousness or living thing then why am i not rich? Why am i not happy? Why were so many things laid out already like rules of how the world works and basic physics of the universe already before i was born. The world has been going on since before i was born and will continue to do so after i die. Personally, my solipsism was rooted in my fear of death. Because we do not know the unknown, our minds wonder and start believing things that can sometimes prevent us from accually living our lives.


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Also psychologists are suppose to try to mess with your head because they are trying to help you think more positively. They are trying to help you change your thinking patterns so to do so, they kinda have to try getting deep in your head. Also by saying your a fighter might be praising the fact that you arnt (at least dont seem to be from what ive read) arnt suicidal or anything but instead obsessed over these philosophical ideas but they are definently making your life extremely difficult.


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

These thoughts and feelings are clearly causing extreme distress for you. My advice for you right now is (despite how hard it is, i know) to just get out and do stuff. Hang with friends and family, even if u arnt present with them right now, working and doing things you usually used to do that you were passionate about before. When you start trying to live your life again, eventually more positive thinking will enter your mind. The problem is your only stuck on negative thoughts. Your not trying to believe positive thoughts which are just as valid, even more so than negative ones. Also, i tried guided meditation on youtube. I listened to ones specifically designed for ocd, anxiety and letting go. They really helped me. You should try it.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Whats really at the heart of this is for a DP sufferer is THE FEAR of already being or eventually becoming DELUSIONAL....Classic DP state of mind...

BUT its also a classic Phylosophical way to think....The likes of Socrates made a career from this way of observing things...But the difference is he didnt fear this way of observing life....He embraced it.....

DP sufferers especially have a a terrible obsessive habit of being extremely undecided when it comes to what they are observing or feeling at any given moment or time....This confusion and constant doubt leads to more anxiety and more panic and more fear........Do you see how the fight or flight mode operates here???????

The solution is to become a BLACK or WHITE thinker...How do you do this you might ask when I feel so absoultely bamboozled by every thought in my head...

The way I deal with it is to entertain EVERY posiitve idea or thought that comes into my head whether I think its real, imaginary, delusionary or complete and utter bull etc etc...And at the same time by BANISHING all the negative scarey crap whether thats real or imaginary or factual etc etc......I had to stop fearing positive thinking and feelings and the positive side of my imagination.....I feared alot of this positive stuff because DP instilled in me a belief system that if something was good or positive in my life it was actually too good to be true and hence my natural reaction was to doubt and fear it.......

It sounds like a kind of fantasical eutopian way to exist and live but to be honest I would rather exist and live and BE in a positive carefree way than a negative constantly terrified way...Even whether life IS totally all a complete fabrication of our own or somebody elses or something elses mind...

Embrace positivity whether it is real, delusionary or imaginary.....Reject negativity whether it is real, delusionary or imaginary...

Its the lesser of two evils in a way...


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Amethysteyes said:


> It seems pretty understandable why moving triggered the solipsism. Mine was my father passing away (along with alot of other delusional thinking)
> Honestly, what helped me disprove the solipsism thinking pattern was these thoughts that contradicted it.
> "Im only thinking this now and suddenly, but before this, i thought normally" basically that this thought process is completely new. If it were the truth that i were the only thing to exist, wouldnt i have know that from the very start of my existence? I never used to think this way before so why should i believe it when so many things contradict it? One time my solipsism was so bad, i convinced myself i was the entire universe or god or something but then i realized, if i were that, wouldnt i be able to be in other peoples minds too? Not just one consciousness? Couldnt i have the power to enter anothers mind, espessially if they are just my imagination? You cant even predict other people most of the time (unless you know them pretty well)
> Another thing i thought was "i cant predict anything that happens to me in life" basically, if i was the only consciousness or living thing then why am i not rich? Why am i not happy? Why were so many things laid out already like rules of how the world works and basic physics of the universe already before i was born. The world has been going on since before i was born and will continue to do so after i die. Personally, my solipsism was rooted in my fear of death. Because we do not know the unknown, our minds wonder and start believing things that can sometimes prevent us from accually living our lives.


Yes I can relate to that because I also felt maybe I was god maybe I created this so I could learn more about the universe. But I also said surely I would be rich or I would be the president of America or something meaningful rather than basically a nobody.

See Solipsism aside I do actually believe you sort of pick your life because I believe in reincarnation I did lots of research and people can remember there past life this makes me less anxious about fear of dying. I believe you get to watch over your old life before starting a new one. But to be honest that's not Solispism atall you could still pick your life and also millions others do before they are born so others probably do exist.

Solipism makes you in a lonely place and it doesn't make much sense as there's no proof it's an idea someone thought up and can't prove just like what happens when you die no proof.

I go holidays to take my mind off it I will see how therapy goes and see how it goes for me. I've had questions about life since I was a teenager or early 20's. Solipsism is something I had only since this year hoping it's not a long term thing it's bad enough questioning life without added anxiety of that.

And yes I could try more meditation I had to come off an ocd forum as they suggested flooding methods and wanted me to touch toilets and stuff and say my solipism is real so I forget it which doesn't help because if you have health anxiety you don't want to say oh I have this illness, so I decided to quit that forum.


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

I go on lots of holidays and I'm touring the world so that is my goal to keep my mind off the thoughts I watch travel videos on YouTube if I'm having a bad day.

I have a fear of flying though that's an issue I'm chatting to my theripst about too nex time I see her


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Its great your seeing a therapist and doing stuff to get yourself out of your mind. Its important and it does help after a while if you let yourself be consumed with something other than the solipsism. Personally, i have ocd and panic disorder with my dpdr so its made it incredibly hard at times. Not saying you have ocd but people can have the symptoms of it when very stressed. You can obsess with a particular thing and think about it often, espessially when you dont want that thought there (intrusive thoughts) and the compulsive behavior to sooth or reassure would be to look it up repeatedly and anything related as its a way of trying to problem solve. Only issue is alot of intrusive thoughts and delusions convince you they are real.


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

If solipsism is true from what I have read you are either created by a race of aliens or a god.

If I was a god surely I would control weather, life and people and be above humanity or a creature. Surely I would know if u was a god?

If I was created by aliens I'm not the only one to exist so that debunks Solipsism

Any thoughts?

If my mind wasn't real why do am I so special that others I see living life for years don't get to live a life for real?

If my mind created everything why don't I like everything?


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Also if I’m breathing and others are too how can Solipsism be real?


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Exactly  theres alot of evidence to debunk it.


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Amethysteyes said:


> Exactly  theres alot of evidence to debunk it.





Amethysteyes said:


> Exactly  theres alot of evidence to debunk it.


Is this enough evidence? On other forums they were sure it couldn't be confirmed so that never helped. Is there any evidence that helped you realise it wasn't true?


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Because theres just so much that you cant control. Theres so many things that happen that you cant predict and theres so much intricate detail and rules to existence. Why would you set all this up for yourself if your the only thing to exist and give yourself so much limitations? Things could be so much better or different and surely if your the only thing here, you could change your world if you wanted, like change rules of physics or go back in time if you wanted or change the world itself or change how the universe works just by your own will. Since you cant, there must be other forces not allowing you to, thus you couldnt be alone, at least energy wise. I believe we are all just part of a much bigger picture.


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

I also fear my life is planned out and fear what happens when you die my existance questions are wide ranging and solispism seems to be at the centre.

Yes solispism makes no sense but like when you have health anxiety you fear the worst and it's easy to believe you have an illness and feel sure you do.

But yes the solispism thing well people believe that but they think aliens created it that debunks it because you admit you are not alone. Only human yes but not only one in universe.

Once I get bored of solispism my head keeps asking why am I here? And my mind can switch to logical ways by saying my parents and I do remember being young and watching others grow up is same as me surely? I also say why would stuff age in real time when I'm alive but suddenly vanish if I'm not here?

Then I worry we are all Part of an illusion and the universe isn't real like I say my issue is "existance" questions and they are wide ranging maybe we all get these questions but others can brush them off and have a happy care free life..?


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Ive had problems with this too. Still do sometimes. It can accually be a type of depression if it interferes with your life as it can make everything seem pointless or without meaning. The way i see it, we are here and we cant control we are so we might as well enjoy it while we are living. Even if it was planned out, you can still change the way you want to experiance it by changing your additude to it to a positive one. From my own experiances, including out of body experiances, i believe in some sort of afterlife which helps in death anxiety. The way i see it, why do we have these strange experiances if there isnt something more to them? Lots of people believe its just a very active imagination and tricks of the brain but i chose to believe otherwise for my own sake. Also, even if this were all an illusion we all share, it wouldnt change who your family is or friends or your connection to them. People still love you regardless and thats all that matters to me at least.


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Yes people say that a lot enjoy it and it doesn't matter if it's not real but the whole point is it not being real is a disaster hence the anxiety.

Do we trust science? Physics and biology and all we know from years of existance or do we over think? I fear I will end up in some sort of mental hospital over these existance questions but I've not read of people going mad over that sort of anxiety so will it be ok?

I wish I would relax and forget all this stuff I have contamination ocd so I have been going through this with my therapist aswell as people not being real. Last time I seen her I was obsessed with stuff being contaminated and a little bit of solispism but it's swapped about now and its more about 80% solispism and 20% ocd contamination.

And yes it being planned out causes me lots of anxiety too bit like adjustment bureau. My anxiety goes further and worries my thoughts are planned out too and I worry if time travel exists I live in alternative time zones

So yes the existance thing is a good tag to describe all how I feel it's quite expensive the Solipsism causes me most anxiety as does fear of dying. My life being planned out would cause me about 80% anxiety ..


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

I definently dont think youll go mad from this. I thought i was. I even called crisis helplines and have been in a mental hospital before simply cause i didnt know what to do but i never went mad. Eventually, you will come to a few conclusions on how to think about this stuff, itll prob just take a while. We should trust science because its literally all we know. This world, reality is all we have while alive so we might as well go off of what we know about it and being human while we're here. You might have the sense everythings planned out for you because you feel stuck in life right now. Thats why id get it sometimes. When you start doing things to get control of your life, that feeling and/or thought wont seem that believable anymore.


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Personally, im pretty certain this is all real. Its all i or anyone else knows.


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Amethysteyes said:


> I definently dont think youll go mad from this. I thought i was. I even called crisis helplines and have been in a mental hospital before simply cause i didnt know what to do but i never went mad. Eventually, you will come to a few conclusions on how to think about this stuff, itll prob just take a while. We should trust science because its literally all we know. This world, reality is all we have while alive so we might as well go off of what we know about it and being human while we're here. You might have the sense everythings planned out for you because you feel stuck in life right now. Thats why id get it sometimes. When you start doing things to get control of your life, that feeling and/or thought wont seem that believable anymore.


I moved house twice this year so this was the trigger. I also want to go back to driving lessons however I needed diazepam after my 4th tests around 9 years ago so I quit. I worry about going back to it.

Enjoyment of things is hard right now. Do you struggle with emotions? I don't show much emotion right now. I'm so caught up in anxiety and theories. I also spent time in hospital as I had a bipolar episode this was a few yeats ago and I questioned meaning of life. I had a year and a half with quite low anxiety as I got over all that and then like I say moving house that was me back down the anxiety gutter worrying this year I've had panic attacks bad ocd and fears of going mad existance questions which means I can't enjoy the day.

At work I escape it as my mind is elsewhere and soon after when I'm at home or on a bus I think about it more. I admit some days are better than others. I wake up and "check on my thoughts" if that make sense? I assess how much stuff is bothering me before I get up and get on with my day.

I moved house around 3 months ago now should I expect it to take more time to calm down again I hoped it would have but not yet perhaps going though these life events can cause long germ stress?


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Amethysteyes said:


> Personally, im pretty certain this is all real. Its all i or anyone else knows.


Yes I often wonder what happened before I was born I do believe in reincarnation but who knows. Some people believe they had a past life.


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Yes i did and still struggle with emotions. Dpdr really dampens emotions in the suffer and alot of times, the days are filled with constant fear and rumination. That is untill im doing something to distract like working or if a friend or family member pulls me out of it to do something with them. I also do that thing where you "check your thoughts" and i also have lots of reality checks throughout the day wondering "did this really happen to me? Did that accually occure? Is this real? And i go back and forth between feeling more normal and feeling dpdr. Ive had an increase in emotion for about a month now. I can feel happiness or joy but its usually very short lived before being replaced with anxiety. Its awful but ive seen an improvement ever since ive stopped believing alot of delusional thinking.


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Phil10 said:


> Yes I often wonder what happened before I was born I do believe in reincarnation but who knows. Some people believe they had a past life.


Im open to those ideas as well. I dont have set beliefs in anything existential, death or afterlife related. Its more just purely sceptical thinking and ive started to detach the fear i have with all the possibilities. I like to believe in an afterlife more than other ideas tho specifically because of my out of body experiances


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

lso if I was not real how come if couples do there thing they get pregnant and if I have a family they would be made in the same way I was?

And I go back to the point surely I'm not a god and if aliens did create an experience that must have happened before the Big Bang.

Another point if I was the only one how would i magically turn up in the year 2018 and not turn up on roman times or somewhere in the future where things are more advanced. And if things are advancing now when I presumably die one day if wasn't to continue that would mean the end of evolution and man evolving?
I


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

And it all boils down to if I didn’t get here by someone giving birth how the heck would I have got here?


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

And proof of me being very young would be fake I mean you can only remember things from when you are a few years old right?


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Anybody?


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

See, you could ponder this all day long everyday like i have but it seems youve come up with plenty of reasons why solipsism couldnt be real. I would recommend trying to just let go of such thoughts (which is very hard, i know) All they do is cause immense internal conflict and terror but the fact that they cause such mental stress should be enough to tell you its not true, espessially since its all new to you all of a sudden. Also, not all people only remember up untill they were only a few years old, some people can recall memories as young as a year old but its rare. The mind goes through an immense change around the age of 5 or 6 which is why most people cant recall memories before that time.


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

So how come develop about 4/5? I read that in reincarnation the previous soul stays with you for about a year or two not sure if that's true seems a deep theory.

Did you find it easy to disapprove of solispism?


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

Well theres a few reasons why its at that age. The hippocampus part in the brain (has to do with memory) is still developing untill from 4 to even age 7 along with learning language. Theres a correlation between how much language a child has learned to speak and how much memory they can recall at the time.
Solipsism for me was pretty hard for a while to disprove in my head as the feeling that came with it was very convincing. I still sometimes feel it but then remind myself all the reasons why its not the case.


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

So does the solispism get better?

Right now I don't think anybody else's life is real. My partner doesn't understand and thinks I'm blaming 
Everything on my anxiety?


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Can anybody give me any advice when they tried evidence to counter prove Solipsism but that isn't getting through and you still have these thoughts despite them not being logical? For example people say "I couldn't have made up this piece of classical music" however all day long I see people going about there lives and I feel they don't exist.

What can I do about this?


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Also I have had anxiety about dying again and have these thoughts that were may be nothing after it


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

It seems like a form of ocd to me. Even people who've never had ocd can get it when dpdr'ed. If these thoughts are constantly flooding your mind, even if illogical. And if they are very distressing and wont go away no matter what u do, its usually called "pure o ocd" (pure obsessional) ive found guided meditation and help from therapist and loved ones have helped me. You just need to train your mind out of this and it takes time. Im still recovering.
I have the same issue with death too. I just try to ignore it...


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Amethysteyes said:


> It seems like a form of ocd to me. Even people who've never had ocd can get it when dpdr'ed. If these thoughts are constantly flooding your mind, even if illogical. And if they are very distressing and wont go away no matter what u do, its usually called "pure o ocd" (pure obsessional) ive found guided meditation and help from therapist and loved ones have helped me. You just need to train your mind out of this and it takes time. Im still recovering.
> I have the same issue with death too. I just try to ignore it...


Yes maybe I never explained before that's what I'm having therapy I have very bad hand washing and contamination ocd.

I realised I needed help for it but the existance questions and fear of flying has been very bad and yes I have these thoughts constantly.

Sometimes I can ignore it but other times no. I worry if everybody is fake why put effort into life? But equally they can't prove I'm real like way I see it is they can do brain scans these days surely they could know more about conciousness nowadays?

But like I say the thoughts don't add up if Solipsism was false why did they give this guy credibility? I mean psychology is sort of pointless because there's lots of silly stuff like last thursdayism when the universe is created every week?

I mean perhaps we need to read minds or something to prove it like Star Trek. I don't get how other people I say to about solispism are not worried they can't prove the existance of people? I feel trapped on a loop right now


----------



## Amethysteyes (Jun 9, 2018)

I get the trapped in a loop bit. Its 5:30am here and i havent slept a wink cause i cant stop thinking all these thoughts or feelings. Ive got it to a point where the existential thoughts became like backround noise till they slowly stopped. I still get em occassionally but my main problem now is self checking if im feeling normal and aware again or not. It attrocious. Just remember solipsism is just a product of dpdr and ocd, nothing more. It may seem probable and even addicting to think about but it was never there before. The main thing that made me stop believing it and thus stop thinking about it was it wouldnt make sense for me to JUST now start believing this to be true in my life. Surely id know if i was the only thing here. Theres no reason i wouldnt. Its completely irrelevent to think about so, why even think about it?


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

I have﻿ been obsessed with psychology lately and stuff like what's happens when you die and do we have free will or are we controlled has caused me some anxiety can anybody help?


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

I have also become obsessed with how Adam and Eve got here and how the first human arrived? Ancody else had this?


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Anybody help with the above?

I've also been thinking at what part do people believe in solispism.? For me it's what I can see and only what I see but that got me thinking about your other senses taste and smell if you can hear somebody in another room they must be there but solispism has you believe they are not actually in other room.

If say I walk in on somebody sleeping and they wake up does that mean they have not been sleeping despite them showing all the signs of waking up and rubbing ect?

And again I will say I eat sleep and go to toilet like other people. If they don't exist neither do I however this "syndrome" as you can call it means you are only sure to exist?

So the questions solispism can't answer is why do things age, people and buildings I can see them aging because I have liked 29 years to watch so one must assume a building 100 years old has aged before me. Solispism doesn't answer the question on how you were born?

I have been able to disregard Last Thursdayism and some of the other psychology ideas I think many of these are quite niche. My theripst says birth records prove people are real.

My biggest issue is on some forums I've had people make me feel worse and argue a case for Solispism and they said "there's something in it and some people also said you can't prove "femles exist." As I'm male.

Any thoughts on all this?


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

If aging is an illusion and isn't real either how do you explain suffering, pain and disease related to aging? E.g dementia? If it was a computer simulation all scenice is out the window. Pain is pain and it would be insulting to you or anybody who has previous or is suffering pain. You can't denay pain is a real feeling I mean physical wise..
We are made up of atoms so therefore thats why we feel pain as we exist in a physical form.

And I go back to if solispism is real who created the illusion? If I did I must be god?

I read solispism originated in the 17th century long before computers so the idea of an illusion computer based is very 00's and The Matrix. I was born before that movie though so again a computer simulation would be very wild speculation.

And I go back to what I'd somebody is another room are they not really there? From what I gather we have senses e.g Incase there was a bear lurking in the bush? If solispism is true then our senses are a trick which goes back to why do we have senses if they are there to trick us?

And I don't believe in flat earth but some people do and put up some arguments to support it.

Is solispism in the same bracket as this?

Also if solispism is real how come Crime is punished?


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Also I had a vivid dream the other week and I woke and realised I can’t “double dream”..


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

What I’ve not been able to answer importantly with solispism is why nobody else would deserve a life what would make me unique and if solispism is real if multiple people imagine multiple lives !


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Anybody help?


----------



## Phil10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Anybody help with my Solipsism issues? Anybody else suffering this?


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

I'm sorry you're still struggling with this. But know that consciousness is something we all experience. We are not philosophical zombies who go around with no inner life. Can you know with absolute certainty? No. Nobody can. The key to solipsism is to accept it as undisprovable (Pretty sure I just made that word up) and once you do that, you can dismiss it for the nonsense that it is.

Solipsism has nothing to do with flat earth. Completely unrelated.

You sound like you just have crazy anxiety. I can assure you that is something doctors can help with.


----------

